# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  переполнение лички

## Ben

почему нет опции в настройках без переполнения лички, когда старые сообщения автоматически стираются? 
откуда взялась эта идея вдруг обязать всех чистить личку при максимуме сообщений которых и так немного?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

сижу на многих форумах. везде аналогично.

----------


## Ben

ни разу не видел такого, но не важно...
а по человечески сделать можно?

----------


## Troumn

> а по человечески сделать можно?


 Уговори кого надо, может сделают.

----------


## Ben

а от кого это зависит?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

думаю от движка форума

----------


## Ben

ну а что говорят авторы чтобы исправить этот косяк? наверняка к ним за этим обращались не раз.

----------


## Snape

Автоматически мессаги в ЛС и правда нигде не удаляются (и это хорошо весьма, кстати!). Просто, может быть, и в самом деле увеличить лимит слегка? Ну хотя бы до 3-5 сотен? Не думаю, что на хосте так мало места, и что наши мессаги в личку так сильно его жрут...

----------


## Melissa

Почему " исходящие " не сохраняются?

----------


## Snape

> Почему " исходящие " не сохраняются?


 Не поставлена соответствующая галка в настройках своего профиля.

----------


## Игорёк

кто хочет - сотрет. Когда жду от кого-то - слежу. если пох то пох.

----------

